# Help! My doe had her nose ripped off! (W/pic)



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my Togg does had her nose ripped off just a short bit ago. It's cold to the point that she isn't bleeding anymore, but I'm not sure of how to treat it...
It is her nose after all...
Help please & sorry the picture is ugly... :'(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to admit I would be calling my vet and just paying the emergency fee. I'm so sorry it happened for you.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That's work for a vet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep....I would have to call a vet on that one. But I would at least try to clean it with sterile water first and give her something for pain for sure.What happened?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can try cleaning it up to get a better look at the damage but Im with Karen...she needs a vet...Im so sorry this must be scary!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Vet for sure! Poos sweet girl!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Id call a vet asap!! So sorry!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG that's terrible. How the heck? Thats deffinately a vet call wow. Her nose looks broken too. Good luck and I hope everything works out.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I live an hour from my vet which is the only large animal vet I would trust. (& they're closed until Monday)
I don't know what happen, but I'm thinking my parents dog is to blame cause she tends to be to aggressive with the animals...
I'll warm up some water and clean it off, I'm just afraid of putting anything on it due to the cold temp here...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oooooph....poor thing  What about something for pain? Your vet doesn't have a vet on call for off hours?


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok here's what I do ...

Wash off with a warm rag.
Than use peroxide as it not only clean it eats away at dead flesh.
Than take a tube of crazy clue and use on the open wound this will stop bleeding and seal up wound ( trust me it works)
Than wait ten min and put Vaseline over area.
If you got any anitboics in the house give half a pill .
I'm not a doctor or vet but my dog has been in fights and I've had to do this.
The super clue is what they use at the vet too they just charge 100 more dollars to do the same thing. Hope this helps I'm sure other have things that work for them this is just what I'd do


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

The vet would use something called skin glue that dissolves in about a week. I would most likely flush it with a diluted betadine mixture and perhaps some neosporan then see the vet first thing on Monday. That looks a bit too catastrophic for a home patch job. Good luck!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I washed it off and dried it right away to prevent the water from freezing...
She seems to be fine otherwise. I'll wash it again in the morning and see if it changes at all overnight.
Thanks everyone


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

alpine_fan said:


> I live an hour from my vet which is the only large animal vet I would trust. (& they're closed until Monday)
> I don't know what happen, but I'm thinking my parents dog is to blame cause she tends to be to aggressive with the animals...
> I'll warm up some water and clean it off, I'm just afraid of putting anything on it due to the cold temp here...


I'm sorry, that dog would be dead. Literally. Authorities called and had it put down or I would do it myself. Or go ahead, get a vet's thought and take the doe over to the neighbors. See where the dog was and if he's bloody. Take a camera with and snap pics. This is something that you should not have to pay for or take care of yourself. ESPECIALLY if it were a dog.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, just also read that it could be your parents dog. That's even easier. No domestic animal should EVER have to experience fright or terror from another animal at its home. I'm speechless. Poor URL.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Honestly, I would rehome the dog if possible. But that's just me....hopefully at the very least there is a way to keep the dog contained away from the goats.

ETA: I think I would just put the dog down actually after reading everyone's posts. They are right...that dog cannot be trusted.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Honestly, I would rehome the dog if possible. But that's just me....hopefully at the very least there is a way to keep the dog contained away from the goats.


Many options. Just please do something if it really is the dog. So sad. My heart breaks for your doe.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, poor thing. It looks horrible. Are you a teenager living with your parents? I would call the Vet's office and tell them you have an emergency then put your doe in the car and drive her to the Vet's office. I would be so worried about infection and the pain she must be going through. Ya, the dog would be crossing rainbow bridge if it were mine. Can you imagine if that were a child's face?


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

If at all possible I'd load her in the car and get her to a vet even try a small animal emergency vet if you wait to long the piece of skin than is hanging will die and then you will be dealing with a much bigger problem of open would healing


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Once a dog attacks another animal ( not talking a dog fight) He will do it again and again...We know a man who raises D. Pinchers...Beautiful $1000 dogs...his male killed a mom and baby...he tried re adjusting the pen but he got out and attacked ( but did not kill) another Doe...He said when he saw this he picture neighbor kids running and riding bikes...he pictured his dog taking it to the next level...we went out and shot his $1000+ dog. Broke his heart...but he could not risk it..Rehomeing is a nice idea..but the damage has been done...; ( I love dogs..it would kill me to do what my friend had to do..but some times you have to pull up your boot straps and get a hard job done...Im so sorry for you and your doe and the dog...but time to be smart about both...a vet for your doe and a bullet for the dog. Yiks..I hope that not too harsh....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for you. I'd be adamant about finding a vet, even small animal, and pay the er fee. I understand it's your parents dog, however you said it gets aggressive with the animals. It could be prey drive depending on the breed, either way if it has caused damage before your parents need to put the dog down. Rehoming it may cause someone else heart ache and or a law suit if it happens; as mentioned worse yet all it takes is once for that to be a human.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

The worse part about the dog is that she loves people (except me).
I'm not a teen - I'm 22 and live with my parents cause of expenses & it's close to my college.
My parents keep the dog because she has fought off wolves....I would have gotten rid of her a long time ago and especially now since she is teaching bad things to one of our new upcoming guard dogs....


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Call the vet


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm with everyone else. You really don't want damage to the nasal cavity. Makes for a big mess in years to come.

I had a barn cat who got bit in the nose from a rattler. She lived but loss all the skin off the bone around her nose. It was one of those if she's willing to live I'm willing to fight for her.

The cat would get lots of sinus infections because of the open exposure. Dirt would always get in there. I don't think she had any tear ducts left.

Didn't read the full thread to see how the dog got in with the goat. But I would make sure that doesn't happen again. Especially if you have kidding coming up. I would watch for the scent of blood and the dog.

As hard as this might be .... maybe it's just not a right time for you to have goats while in college and staying with your parents.

Hope all works out for you.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

That needs to be seen by the vet. They may possibly be able to suture it some. She also needs to be on some strong antibiotics. 

Most importantly, keep it clean! I would use a chlorahexadine wash several times a day followed by an antibiotic ointment to keep debris out of it. Do not attempt to glue it, it needs to drain!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

It doesn't really look like a dog attack to me. It looks like she sliced herself on something. maybe she got caught on a piece of wire fence or something. The wound/cut is too clean to be a dogs doing IMO. I was a technician at a large animal hospital and have seen my share of goats being attacked by dogs, The wounds look more like tears than a clean smooth slice like in this picture. I could be wrong but that's just my opinion.
Is there a way to get more pictures. It is hard to see what her actual nos/nostrils look like..Is there anything to patch back together or is there flesh missing?
In any case..keep it clean and start her on antibiotics until you can figure out what you will do


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree , keep clean and then take her to a vet asap. Even a small animal vet can give you banamine and antibiotics. This is something like they may have seen in dogs before. I'd be worried about.infection for sure!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> It doesn't really look like a dog attack to me. It looks like she sliced herself on something. maybe she got caught on a piece of wire fence or something. The wound/cut is too clean to be a dogs doing IMO. I was a technician at a large animal hospital and have seen my share of goats being attacked by dogs, The wounds look more like tears than a clean smooth slice like in this picture. I could be wrong but that's just my opinion.
> Is there a way to get more pictures. It is hard to see what her actual nos/nostrils look like..Is there anything to patch back together or is there flesh missing?
> In any case..keep it clean and start her on antibiotics until you can figure out what you will do


I thought this too but looking closer I did also think of how thin the nose tissues are. All a dog would have to do is grab, twist, and pull and a partial "sheet" of thin tissue would rip right off. I've seen this type of wound only once before, and in that case it really was the dog. Looked near identical. I hope it was a freak accident.

I also was going to ask, have you found blood or tissue anywhere? On the dog, on the fence, buckets, near metal housing (seen some nasty wounds from tin sheds)?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

alpine_fan said:


> The worse part about the dog is that she loves people (except me).
> I'm not a teen - I'm 22 and live with my parents cause of expenses & it's close to my college.
> My parents keep the dog because she has fought off wolves....I would have gotten rid of her a long time ago and especially now since she is teaching bad things to one of our new upcoming guard dogs....


Right there is a good enough reason for me for the dog to "disappear".


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not saying the dog did or did not do this to the goat but unless you saw the attack there is no way to say one way or another without really examine the wound. I've seen both types (a tear on something and animal attack) and this is the way it looks to me, that it was caught on something...either way.. the problem at hand is the goats health and pain management. After that is taken care of Alpine_fan can do some investigating of the dog and the goats living area. I do agree you should take a look around to see evidence of her getting caught on something or if it was in fact the dog so it doesn't happen again to another goat...but after this poor goat is taken care of.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Any update on the doe? How she is doing or if there was something found that she cut herself on?

I agree she needs to be seen by a vet. But until then, I would do as suggested with washing with Betadine or peroxide and using the glue. I have had dogs taken in due to other dog bites and that is what the vet told us we should do if it is off hours and happened again. Luckily never did - called the pound and the neighbors got rid of their dog.

Please let us know how she's doing. We are all worried for her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is horrible, poor goat 
I hope your able to get her into the vet ASAP, she needs it. I'd be very worried about infection settling in and more damage if you wait too long, JMO.

I agree, if I even thought a dog would harm another animal, it would have to be put down. Even if you rehomed the dog, whose to say it wouldn't have access to another animal and go after it?

i'd really look everywhere, over and under things and see if you can find any blood, or any trace of where it might have happened. 

Also I know this is totally off the wall, but does the goat pen/fence run along a road where someone could have gotten to her and hurt her? Just thought I'd throw that out there, as you hear about that kind of stuff happening all the time 

I hope and pray she will be okay, poor baby.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My dad is off the opinion that it looks human inflicted or cut on metal/fencing. 

I'm not sure from the pic so I don't have an opinion other than vet care and keep it clean. Peroxide would be amazing and an antibiotic. Good thing this happened during cold weather so no flies to worry about.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep her warm and get her to the vet as soon as possible (sounds like Monday). I'm so sorry! What a beautiful girl :hug: Make sure your parents know to keep the dog away from her :hug:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Keep her warm and get her to the vet as soon as possible (sounds like Monday). I'm so sorry! What a beautiful girl :hug: Make sure your parents know to keep the dog away from her :hug:


And any other goats.

I have a dog who is not friendly with strange dogs, mostly males. He stays in a fence with the goats and is the best LGD. But I know he is very protective and.aggressive to other dogs so he stays penned up.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm? not sure what it looks like could have done it.
Did you say the dog keeps wolves away? Could a wolf have attacked the goat and the dog have gotten there in time to save the goat? Is that possible since you didn't see what happened. Seems to me that a wolf would grab the goat by the nose in an attempt to kill and eat her.

I had a dog attack a goat once, it was caught in action, the dog only survived until I got my gun and found it. I was concerned, if it would attack a young (not baby) goat it might attack my children.

I had a goat split her udder, top to bottom, she did it on a 16 penny nail, the nail in fact was still in the udder! That was a job getting the nail out of the udder. I still only know that she got out, and wandered off and when found there was her udder. It looked like an animal attack, until we saw the nail. I called and called couldn't get any vet at all, it was the weekend. I flushed the udder with penicillin, and then gave her a penicillin shot, then covered the affected teat with a clean white sock, and put an udder support on it to hold the sock in place and keep it all clean. When we finally reached a vet and got her to him, he said that the opportunity to stitch the wound passed the first 12 hours. And he refused to treat her, just said "continue what you are doing" it is looking as good as possible. Made me angry! Anyhow, long story short, we continued to treat it that way, until it healed up. It was so bad that to milk that teat, you just tipped it upward and let the milk drain out.
It healed fine, hardly a scar, and next freshening and all the ones after that both teats worked fine. She lived a good long life!
I would clean it well, and before your 12 hours is passed, use the glue!
Once it swells too much it won't be very fixable even for a vet, he would have to wait for the swelling to recede. So, in my very limited opinion it is: vet early or DIY is your choice.
I am not a vet, no medical knowledge at all... just this is what happened to me and my opinion.
You can't put a sock on the nose or udder support, but her nose is not underneath her at least. Is it swollen already?
If already swollen, you may be stuck with just what you see in the photo. Some will slough off if no blood flow and you may have an unsightly goat. But with proper care, vet or no vet, you just might be able to prevent infection and save the goat.
In my experience the main determining factor in live or die is a goat's will to live. Keep her cheered up as best you can, and even Ibuprofen can be given for pain and fever.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you taken her to the vet yet? 
Please let us know, we are all concerned for her. Thanks


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I think we should try to keep the focus of this thread on the goat.
I'm sure they know what their options are for the dog, and will decide what to do on their own time. Who knows, it may not have even been the dog.
I'm not trying to butt heads with anyone, but I almost feel like people are pressuring about the dog and we don't even know if it was his fault..
I hope the goat has a good recovery.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

There is no skin left to glue back on...I just got back in from gently washing the wound. 
She buried her nose in the hay last night so it's filthy all over again.
I've given her some penicillin and I am calling the vet right away in the morning.
She is now terrified of dogs. 
As for something getting her she hardly ever leaves the barn, only to eat & get water a max of 20' away

I only suspected the dog originally cause my parents have had problems with her before....one that was similar to what happened here...
I've been trying to get rid of the dog for a while...


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

That poor baby! I do hope she recovers


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor baby  Good luck and let us know what the vet recommends


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I think we should try to keep the focus of this thread on the goat.
> I'm sure they know what their options are for the dog, and will decide what to do on their own time. Who knows, it may not have even been the dog.
> I'm not trying to butt heads with anyone, but I almost feel like people are pressuring about the dog and we don't even know if it was his fault..
> I hope the goat has a good recovery.


I agree. I told about my dog to kind of let people know it is possible to control its behavior, not to change the direction of the thread.

I too hope she has full and speedy recovery. Keep us updated please incase this ever happens to anyone else's goat.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks to me like the nose basically got skinned. The vet will most likely cut all of that black tissue/skin that is hanging around in the front then let the skin regrow on it's own. 

Animals are very resilient and can heal remarkably from some pretty bad wounds, so I'm sure she will be ok. I knew a horse that ran through a barbed wire fence, sliced the meat on his forearm (front leg) clear down the bone. The meat was hanging down by a thread. Vet came out, cut it off and gave us some special spray to use on it (It was his own mix, had iodine for sure and some other things in it). We just hosed it off really hard every day and put the spray on it. You could see his leg bone moving whenever he would shift his weight. Once he healed he didn't even have a scar.

The best thing for a wound is hydrotherapy  basically hosing it off really hard until it gets nice and pink/red, or even starts to bleed just a tiny bit. Keeps all the blood coming to the wound so it heals. That is kind of hard to do on her nose though, so just keep washing it and keep the tissue stimulated.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep us posted on your pretty girl!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

As bad as it looks it, doesn't really look that bad, if that makes sense  They make a wound wash that is in a pressurized can. That stuff is great! I would see if you can find some (drug store maybe) and stock up so you can rinse it as many times as possible then put a healing salve on it. The skin will surely grow back and I bet she'll be fine...Once you take her in to the vet please check in and let us know what the course of treatment is...good luck!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My first thought was a dog bite. And yes it is a vet job, absolutely. Dog bites are known for getting badly infected. It also looks like some of the actual cartilage/structure of her nose is missing. To be honest with an injury this severe I would be thinking about putting the goat down, if indeed part of the structural components of the nose are damaged. JMO. Good luck and please update when she has been to the vet.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Called the vet and he said there is nothing to do except put her on antibiotics, maybe banamine for pain. Keep doing first aid on it. (He isn't a goat vet more cows and horses.)

Today I am thinking of moving here into a warm area (free of all dogs) with a friend and just trying to warm it up and clean it better...
I think she has been burying it in the cold hay cause every time I go out there she has more hay stuck to it 

Thanks for everything everyone.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ow! That looks painful. She looks like she's feeling pretty chipper considering. Very pretty girl!
If you have access to aloe vera gel, that stuff is awesome for fast healing.
Hope she gets better soon and has no permanent damage.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe after giving her the Banamine, you could cut the dead flesh off yourself. You don't want that extra loose skin to get caught on anything and rip even more. Lots of neosporin? Maybe a squirt bottle (like the Catsup and mustard picnic bottles) filled with a saline/peroxide solution and pour it from the top of the wound so it doesn't go up into her nostrils. Bandaid used to make a liquid bandaid. Not sure if they still do or if it would even work on that type of wound. The pros and cons of a large bandaid: helps keep wound clean and sharp objects from poking into it causing pain- pulling it off (along with fur-ouch) to clean it. Poor gal. Prayers for her full recovery.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You shouldn't disinfect more than once unless absolutely necessary, because disinfectants, including peroxide, often hinder healing.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> You shouldn't disinfect more than once unless absolutely necessary, because disinfectants, including peroxide, often hinder healing.


Agreed peroxide can hinder the healing. If she's getting it dirty and you are disinfecting once a day, the in between times you can take a syringe (minus the needle) and some warm water to irrigate the wound.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Listen to the above posts and do what your vet recommends .
Im so sorry this happened and I pray for a speedy recovery for your
doe. Such a horrid sight , the poor thing 

Question , what good is a dog who fights off wolves but attacks what it
supposed to be protecting. I think the dog would have killed the goat if it had access to it. Just a thought.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would be doing banamine and hydrotherapy on the wound. If you have a hose outside, just turn on the water, put your finger over the hole and spray it for about 10 min. 2x a day. Hydrotherapy will boost tissue growth allowing it to heal faster. I know the water is probably going to be cold and if you are worried about the pipes freezing up then if you have a shower head that you can hold and move around (like what handicapped people use) you can bring in her in the house and use some room temp. water with the same directions above.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you think it is a dog bite, have the dogs had their rabies shots? Also, is she up to date
on the tetanus shots? (If this has been mentioned, sorry).. Good luck with her. Poor girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, she utd on her shots & so are our dogs she's doing good 
Eating, drinking, and chewing her cud
She seems to be acting as though nothing happened
I'm currently trying to get some banamine


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The vet can't take a graft of skin off of her hip or something and put it on her nose? I mean, that would give her the best chance for healing and reduce the chance of infection. All that damaged tissue would need to be removed before the graft could go on. And it isn't a radical, unheard of procedure. 

Poor girl. I hope she can pull through. I personally think if she were mine, and the vet couldn't (wouldn't) do anything, I'd have put her down.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm glad to here she's doing well.. As long as she is eating and drinking fine and the wound doesn't get infected she'll be just fine. Animals are amazing that way. I'd be curious to see photos of the healing process through out the next few months.. Great job!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tell you. She is ONE Beautiful doe. She still looks so happy and sweet. 

Now not knowing how it happened, let's skip that.

 Looking at the picture, I cannot tell if that he her nostril that is right there on like the top. IF IT IS. I would be worried about pouring water all over her nose to clean it(yes it needs to be cleaned), but will it go down her nostril? Can she inhale it and aspirate on it and get it into her lungs? Just a thought. 

 Did you get her the banamine for the pain? 

 I would for sure get her someplace where it is warmer or even a heat lamp on her. I would really watch for shock, but really she sounds like she is doing great. Like it hurts us more then it does her. God Bless her.

 What I would use if she will not get it down her lung, is a warm water, a drop of dish soap, and a couple drops of betadine, to make it a med tea color. Poor it over her nose and wash it the best that you can. Is it possible to get Scarlet oil spray on it? That really helped the goat we had that was torn up by a dog. He healed just fine. Keep the Penn going for 7 days. I would also do a CD Antitoxin

 Please keep us posted on her.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Any news? Poor baby i hope she feels better


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

She's really cheerful - she reminds me of a bunny rabbit at the moment with her ears perked straight up.
She talkative and still begging for treats like always
She still has hay covering the wound unfortunately 
I've been taking a warm wet rag and setting it on the wound to loosen the debris there


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

alpine_fan said:


> She's really cheerful - she reminds me of a bunny rabbit at the moment with her ears perked straight up.
> She talkative and still begging for treats like always
> She still has hay covering the wound unfortunately
> I've been taking a warm wet rag and setting it on the wound to loosen the debris there


At any pharmacy, they have sterile saline in spray form. This would be very very helpful to loosen the debris all over the wound. It isn't expensive, so stocking up on several cans might be a good idea. Just be careful not to send the spray up her nostrils, since aspiration would not be a good thing.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> At any pharmacy, they have sterile saline in spray form. This would be very very helpful to loosen the debris all over the wound. It isn't expensive, so stocking up on several cans might be a good idea. Just be careful not to send the spray up her nostrils, since aspiration would not be a good thing.


 I love that stuff..I would get some and simply make sure her head is pointed down so if it happans to get in her nostrils it will run out. Good luck


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad she's doing better!


----------



## hurvinek (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry, she is such a sweet looking girl. 

I would, after cleaning it, cover it with a thick layer of neosporin or healing ointment, it would protect the wound, keep it from drying (moist wound heals better and faster) and make it easier to clean it the next time. I use Molly's herbal salve for everything. It has comfrey and other healing and desifecting herbs. It's a little on expensive side, but it's worth it. You can find it under the Fiasco farm, Molly's herbals.
Good luck, we are all praying for your girl, keep us posted


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Honestly she can't wait until Monday to see a vet,she's for sure in real pain and that's a large flesh wound,she needs serious care to close that up,find any vet you can just make sure they know goats are sensitive to sedatives


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

There is a wound dust that you can use. It is mainly for horses, but it will help keep the open area free of dirt and debris, I think is also helps the flesh grow back. It has been so long since I have had to use it, I have forgotten the name of it. Any horse people out there, chime in. The dust is a yellow powder. TSC may have it or a store that sells horse products, even a pet store. Her nose looks much better. Looks like what ever happened, pulled the skin off, is that correct? Keep in mind that peroxide kills all cells good and bad


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What about a burn cream? They promote healthy skin growth so maybe it would work in her wound?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have any 100% pure lavender essential oil? A few drops around the area will help it heal faster, and then as it heals and scabs over, apply on the closed wound to help healing and prevent scarring. If you have any cayenne pepper, or dried comfery or yarrow, you can pack those into the wound as they do the same as the lavender.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

There is a spray for horses that is aluminum colored and is kind of like a liquid bandage. I have used it before and it will dry the wound, but I think is better for scratched and scrapes than something like this. Even the deep wound on the horses forearm was left open and we sprayed it hard with the water and picked all the scabs off, per the vets orders. Some wounds just heal better without scabbing over.

The best thing for this wound is to leave it open to the air and just clean it every day. Wounds heal best from the inside out, not the outside in. Its way too late to do any stitching now and even in the beginning the vet probably would have just cut off the excess flesh and told you to keep cleaning it and let it heal on its own. If you have any banamine you could give her a shot for a few days for the pain and any swelling. I have seen some pretty horrific wounds on horses and they usually only got banamine the first day or so and they do fine without it. You aren't supposed to give banamine for an extended period and animals are pretty tough when it comes to pain. The only horse wound I ever saw that was stitched was when a horse jumped on the end of the hitching raill and sliced his flank open. Luckily he didn't puncture the abdominal wall so the skin just had to be stitched together.

Do post pictures in a week or so to show her progress. She looks pretty lively for having her nose looking the way it does.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

She's doing really good and is acting like her usual self perky, upbeat, and very nosey 
Nothing is bothering her and she curls up with everyone else at night


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is amazing to hear....how is her nose looking?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

alpine_fan said:


> upbeat, and very nosey


I had to laugh when I saw the "very nosey" lol I assume there is no pun intended? That is good that she is feeling well.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

She's doing we'll, it doesn't look pretty at all. 
She constantly buries it in her food so it looks horrible...


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

We would love a pic update!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, a pic update to see how it is healing


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The yellow powder is a powdered Furicin, I forgot the name. I am at work and my powder is at home.

Putting her down would be the furtherst thing from my mind. Yeah, i tlooks nasty but if you really look at it, it really isn't bad enough to kill her for. Keep it clean, keep it moist (salve or something similar) and keep an eye open for infection.

In my neck of the woods, vets who know anything about goats are few and far between. This would be a home treatment.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Any new pictures? I would love to see how an injury like that heals?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Pic update...
I stopped cleaning it sometime at the end of Feb/beginning of Mar.
It's scrabbling over nicely & I am now only making sure that she can breathe out of her nostrils.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like it's healing well...good job on your end!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe how well that has healed! Glad she healed well for you.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She's so pretty with such a sweet face. I feel so bad for her!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking good! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing. She is looking so much better, good work


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Wash the area very clean with water and antibacterial soap. Check if she lost the skin or if the skin is hanging. If hanging, that is good, you or the vet can stitch it back. If you have surgical scrub, wipe the whole area with it. 
If you haven't done stitches or do not have suture stuff, call the vet. If the vet is not available for a a while, dry the hanging skin well and try to tape it in place until the vet comes. 
If the vet is not coming soon, you may want to start her on antibiotics such as penicillin. 
Try sending another picture after cleaning it.
Good luck,


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, great job taking care of that! It looks really good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wonderful job , well done !! You did a awesome job taking care
of her, you should be very proud of yourself !!!
She looks great  Such a pretty girl !


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

That looks great!

I usually run to my vet when someone gets hurt. If he's not around there's another an hour away or the vet school is 3hrs.

That saline spray in a bottle is great for animals. Ever try to clean out a wound on a less than happy barn cat by yourself? It was a life saver.

I also really like this stuff called derma-gel. Or wonder gel as I call it. Clean out the wound at least once a day with saline and then coat with derma-gel. Heals up great.

I second the suggestion you find an emergency vet who will see goats in case you need them in the future!


----------



## hurvinek (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, I would never expect it to heal so well so fast. You must be really working very hard to help her pull through. Good job!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job~amazing what a little time & tlc can do.....


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing!
She is healing up beautifully!
I have been told that an Animals pain ratio is 10 to 1 with comparison to a human (meaning, they only feel one tenth of what we do when it comes to pain), that's why they can handle injuries so much more 'gracefully' than we can... (I mean, can you imagine someone ripping OUR nose off??? OUCH
Still it amazes me how incredible they are! Even 1/10th of the pain involved in an injury like that would hospitalize most folk! 
GOOD JOB to the sweet Girl..!!!!  (And yes, she is gorgeous BTW)


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Happy for you & her that she is healing quickly


----------

